# استمتعى بأمومتك ^_^ بس متستمتعيش اوى



## soul & life (4 مايو 2017)

:11azy:** تحذير : للحوامل ومرهفى الحس متقروش

1 . الامومه مش سهله و مش شبه الى بتيجى فى الافلام الاجنبى والعيال مبتكبرش بسرعه زى المسلسلات العربى 

2. مهما حاولتى ابنك / بنتك هتقع و هتتخرشم و هتاكل م الارض وهيجيلها اسهال 

3. حياتك القديمه انسيها او بلاش تفتكريها عشان متتقهريش " ايموشن بيلطم :11azy:
توقعى وجوده فى اى حته فوق التلفزيون / تحت السرير / جوه سبت الغسيل / ف الرف الى تحت من دولاب المطبخ متستغربيش وحياة والدك :smil8:

5.الغسيل اعتبريه تؤامك ، ببساطه ايامك هتتمحور حوالين بغسل / عايزه اغسل / خلصت غسيل و ف الاخر عمرك ما هتشوفى سبت الغسيل فاضى متحاوليش .:w00t:

6.انسى بقى خالص انك تاخدى شاور وتغسلى شعرك وتعملى حمام كريم واسكرب لجسمك وباديكير و الكلام ده كله وهو صاحى ، وبما انه مش بينام يبقى انسى الموضوع خالص مالص :closedeye

7. أقلمى جسمك ع النوم :t9:فى اي وقت واى وضع عشان انتى خلاص مبقيتيش حرة نفسك فى شخص مستبد بيتحكم فيكى .:smil8:

8. انتى خلاص مامى ارضى بالامر الواقع وشيلى بقى المكياج والبرفان الى فى شنطتك وحطى بدالها طقم هدوم زياده وساتر الرضاعه و اكل ومايه وانتينال بتاع الاسهال و حفاضات حاجه مقززه جداااااااا 

9 . بصي يا حلاوتهم الاكل ده هتكتسبى قدرة عمله باسرع وقت ممكن ودى من مميزات الامومه انك وراكى 6000 حاجه فبالتالى بتعملى كل حاجه بسرعه وسبحان الله بتركيز .


11. هتشكى انك مريضه نفسيا لما تلاقى نفسك فى بعض الاحيان عماله تصرخى وتصوتى وفى بعض الاحيان عندك برود السلاحف .

12. هتلاقى نفسك بتمسحى الارض اكتر ما بتستحمى .:t30:

13. البيت عمره ما هيبقى نضيف .:smi420:

14 . دايما الضيوف هيجولك ويلاقوا البيت منيل :smi411:


16. انتى دايما مقصره فى حق ابنك /بنتك مبتأكليهوش مبتغيريلوش مبتلعبيش معاه .

18. هتتفرجى ع الكارتون غصب عن عينك وهتلعبى بالكوره و بالبازل وانتى رجلك فوق رقبتك .

19. متحاوليش تدخلى التواليت لوحدك دايما معاكى حد يشاركك .:warning:

20. متحاوليش تستمتعى بشرب كوباية نسكافيه والا حتى كوباية مايه .:smil8:

21. اصلا حرام تتغدى بمزاج و متتكدريش لما تقومى 165 مره من ع الاكل عادى .

22.لو بتحبى تقري او تكتبى او عندك اي هوايه انسيها يا بنتى :closedeye

)23. متسبيش موبايلك قدامه والا تسيبى اللاب والا التاب والا الريموت والا اى اسلاك والا اى حاجه اصلا .

24. خبي اى حاجه تخافى عليها بعيد عن متناول ايده ، واى شئ ممكن يتعلق على الحيطه علقيه .

25.لما تكونى فى اوضه غير الى هو فيها و تلاقى الدنيا هدؤ اتأكدى ان فى مصيبه بتحصل " عن تجربه "

26. اى حاجه ضايعه منك هتلاقي راميها ورا الكنبه .

27. الاجهزه الكهربائيه والاليكترونيه بتجننهم حاولى تسيطرى .

28. اوعى تسيبى باب الحمام مفتوح اوعى هتندمى .

29 . اوعى تسيبيه لوحده مع الاكل لان غالبا هتلاقى الاكل بقى ماسك على وشه و على الارض 

30.متحاوليش تلبسي اكسسوارات لان غالبا ده هينتهى بحاجه من اتنين يا اما انتى هتتعورى يا اما الاكسسوار هيتقطع ويترمى 

31.المناديل الورق كنز بالنسبالهم ، خبيها عشان مش هتتبسطى باللى هيحصل .
32. غالبا بيبقى ابنك / بنتك عارف انه بيعمل غلط وبيبصلك وهو بيعمله وعادى بيكمل مفيش اى مشكله .

33. كل الى عملتيه فى ابوكى وامك هيطلعوا على دماغك اضعاف اضعاف اضعاف .

35.حاولى تتكلمى مع ناس عندهم نفس حالتك كتير عشان تخففى شويه عن نفسك .
استمتعى بالامومة :w00t:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2017)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فكرتينى بكل الحاجات دى  و فيه حاجات لسا مستمره هههههههههههههههههههه
بس فيه حاجات كتير فعلا كنت بعملها باستمتاع كبييير اوى و مفتقداها
افتكرت الموضوع دا 
28. اوعى تسيبى باب الحمام مفتوح اوعى هتندمى 
كنت بسيبه مفتوح و كنت فعلا بندم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل اللعب حتى الهدوم كنت بجبها من جوه الكبينيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2017)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دة فصلني ضحك ع الصبح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يخرب بيت كدة ..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بقى لنا كتير مقرناش النوعية دي من المواضيع 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل قالك ( الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين تدخلوا الجنة ببلاش ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2017)

*استنى أما أحكى لك موقف (متكرر) من الواد ابنى 

لما كان عمره حوالى تسع شهور و بدأ يمشى و يسند كدة 

حلو ؟

الولة لما كان يحب يعمل براز فى البامبرز 

كان يستنى لما يحس إنى مش شايفاه 

فكان يروح فى أى أوضة يختفى شوية كدة و بعديها بربع ساعة ييجى عندى بيهفهف كدة 

و أنا لاحظت الموضوع دا فيه 

المهم

فى يوم غلب عليا النوم بعد الضهر 

هو شافنى نايمة 

أوم وقف جنب السرير و بووووووووووووووووم :t11: 

طبعا سمعته _ عملت نفسى نايمة قولت أما أشوف ح ينيل إيه 

هوب و إذ فجأة طلع لى فوق السرير و قعد على مناخيرى 

طبعا أنا قولت له : يا بن اللئيمة 

:t11:

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2017)

*أحيانا بأة كان يعمل العاملة ديه : أثناء الأكل 

و أنا بآكل فى أمان الله 

ألاقيلك دا تحت السفرة 

و برررررررررررررررم 

:t11:

أقعد أقول : ياربى نفسى أتهنى عل الأكل 

*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2017)

*تحبى أحكيلك مواقف المذاكرة ؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2017)

*نسيت أحكى لك عن إحساس الأم لما تبقى شايلة المسئولية كلها لوحدها 
*​







:w00t:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2017)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه فعلا  بتبقى بشناب 

فكره لزيزه والله ممكن تحكى هنا مواقف و طرائف أم مع طفلها او مواقف و طرائف أطفال ....


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2017)

*حرنا وحيرتونا معاكم  *



*

طب نعمل ايه ؟

نشتغل امهات بالنيابة عنكم ؟!

:new6::new6::new6:


*


----------



## soul & life (5 مايو 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتينى بكل الحاجات دى  و فيه حاجات لسا مستمره هههههههههههههههههههه
> بس فيه حاجات كتير فعلا كنت بعملها باستمتاع كبييير اوى و مفتقداها
> ...



هههههههههههههه طيب يا حبيبتى بما انك كنتى مستمتعة متيجى تكملى استمتاع معايا واهو نستمتعوا سوا ههههههههههههه
ال استمتاع ال ده استمتاع منيل لالالالا انا مش عاوزة استمتع تانى :a82::a82:


----------



## soul & life (5 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دة فصلني ضحك ع الصبح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يخرب بيت كدة ..[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بقى لنا كتير مقرناش النوعية دي من المواضيع
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل قالك ( الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين تدخلوا الجنة ببلاش ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



هههههههههههه تعيش وتضحك يا مستر عبود
لا ده لو على اللى احنا بنشوفه المفرو اللى هى المفروض :flowers:
تبقا الجنه والنار والدنيا كلها تحت اقدام الامهات احنا بنقوم يعمل انتحارى
مش اى حاجة يعنى  هههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (5 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أحيانا بأة كان يعمل العاملة ديه : أثناء الأكل
> 
> و أنا بآكل فى أمان الله
> 
> ...



ببيحصل يا حبيبتى بيحصل  انا كل ده شوفته وبشوفه وبعيشه حاليا 
مشكلتى الازليه الببيه عاوزة اعودها على البوتى او التواليت والبت دماغها جزمة تعبانى جدا 
لا والاكل البت لما تيجى تاكل عاوزة تاكل لوحدها  يا كده يا بلاش ماشى يا ستى كلى بس المشكلة لو طبق روز مثلا مفيش روزاية واحده بتدخل بوئها كله بيتقلب على السجاد السجاااااااااااااد:act23::act23::act23:


----------



## soul & life (5 مايو 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه فعلا  بتبقى بشناب
> 
> فكره لزيزه والله ممكن تحكى هنا مواقف و طرائف أم مع طفلها او مواقف و طرائف أطفال ....



ممكن يا حبوا فكرة حلوة فعلا نحكى المواقف اللى بتواجهنا مع ولادنا واكيد كلها هتبقا مصايب سوده ماهو ده جيل قروود يا بنتى ههههههه 
يلا سمعونا  مواقف وطرائف الامومة  وخلوا مستر عبود يضحك بقاله كتير مضحكش :08:


----------



## soul & life (5 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *حرنا وحيرتونا معاكم  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ولا تتعب ولا تحتار  هههههههه اصلا هو مينفعش تشتغلوا امهات بدالنا تعتقد انه فى راجل يقدر يتحمل كله ده مظنش ده انا بسيب البنت مع باباها نص ساعة ولا ساعة بالكتير لما بكون بذاكر مع اخوها بطلع الاقى الشقة كلها بقت عاوزة تترمى 
والبت متبهدلة ومبلولة ميه متعرفش هو بيشربها ولا بيحميها هههههههه
وشعرها منكوش مش لما تيجى تشيل توكة شعرها يقولها عيب  كوخ لا  لا ده عادى مش مهم يسيبها تسلى نفسها وتعمل شعرها كنيش 
ولا لما تقوله مم وبنت الناس الطيبة عارفة انه طيب وهيسيبها تاكل لوحدها فتبقا شبعانه وتقوله بابا مم مم
 فبقوم التانى يقولى البت جعانه اجبلها تاكل  انا بقا عاوزة انجز فقوله وبدون وعى وانتباه للكوارث اللى هتحصل ماشى ماشى
وانا ورزقى بقا على حسب نوعية المم ويسيبها تلعب و تاكل وتلعب وتاكل وهو بيتفرج على  اللى ميتسموا بتوع الصيد واللى بيعيشوا فى البرية:a82::a82:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> يلا سمعونا  مواقف وطرائف الامومة  وخلوا مستر عبود يضحك بقاله كتير مضحكش :08:


 *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حوبو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وإيريني ما يحكوش حاااااااااااااااااجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هسيب لكم المنتدى وأمشي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كفاية ضحكي أمبارح أدام الناس على الولة اللي قعد بالبامبرز على مناخيرها[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ببيحصل يا حبيبتى بيحصل  انا كل ده شوفته وبشوفه وبعيشه حاليا
> مشكلتى الازليه الببيه عاوزة اعودها على البوتى او التواليت والبت دماغها جزمة تعبانى جدا



*البنت مش دماغها جذمة و لا حاجة 

أصل أنا لاحظت الواد إبنى و هو فى نفس سن بنتك 

كان يكره البوتى ديه كره يا ساتر 

فقعدت اراقبه و هو بيعمل البيبى

لاقيته بيحب يبقى واقف و يسند بإيديه على أى حاجة (ترابيزة - سرير ..............الخ) و بيبقى شادد رجله 

ففهمت بمخى الهندسى إنه محتاج نقطة إرتكاز واحدة على الأقل 

إما إيديه أو رجليه 

فبالتالى : البوتى مش حتساعده 

فعلى طول جربت المعاه الكابينيه 

طبعا جبت له قاعدة صغيرة مخصوص بتتجاب من الصيدلية أو من السوبر ماركتات الكبيرة 

لاقيته فرح بيها جدا 

و بقى يسند على إيديه و يرفع نفسه كدة زى لاعب الجمباز المبين فى الصورة 






و بعدين ال jet يندفع 


:new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حوبو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وإيريني ما يحكوش حاااااااااااااااااجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هسيب لكم المنتدى وأمشي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كفاية ضحكي أمبارح أدام الناس على الولة اللي قعد بالبامبرز على مناخيرها[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*طما تفتح مشاركاتنا و انت قاعد لوحدك 

بدل ما تبقى أودام الناس 

:t23:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ففهمت بمخى الهندسى إنه محتاج نقطة إرتكاز واحدة على الأقل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:t11::t11::t11::t11:
*أنا هلغي لينك المنتدى دة من عندي
قبل ما أفتح أقرا
ماتقراش يااااض ... سيبك منها ما تقراااااااااش
وانا عارف وواثق أني هقرا كارثة .... مافيش فايدة 
*
:t11::t11:​


----------



## soul & life (6 مايو 2017)

ههههههههههه وصف رهيب انتى بتركزى اوى فى كل حاجة كده هههههه
انتى صح انا كمان لاحظت كده بس انا مجربتش القاعدة الصغيرة دى حتى ولادى الكبار مكنتش بجيبها  بس هجرب يارب تنفع


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ولا تتعب ولا تحتار  هههههههه اصلا هو مينفعش تشتغلوا امهات بدالنا تعتقد انه فى راجل يقدر يتحمل كله ده مظنش ده انا بسيب البنت مع باباها نص ساعة ولا ساعة بالكتير لما بكون بذاكر مع اخوها بطلع الاقى الشقة كلها بقت عاوزة تترمى
> والبت متبهدلة ومبلولة ميه متعرفش هو بيشربها ولا بيحميها هههههههه
> وشعرها منكوش مش لما تيجى تشيل توكة شعرها يقولها عيب  كوخ لا  لا ده عادى مش مهم يسيبها تسلى نفسها وتعمل شعرها كنيش
> ولا لما تقوله مم وبنت الناس الطيبة عارفة انه طيب وهيسيبها تاكل لوحدها فتبقا شبعانه وتقوله بابا مم مم
> ...








*يا مدام سول

على الاقل انتم جالسين في البيت 
اذا كانت (شتاء ) التدفئة موجودة وكل شوية قهوة او شاي باللبن او نسكافة .... الخ
واذا كانت (صيف ) يا عيني - كل شوية شربات او ببسي او بطيخ او عصير ... الخ برضو  *





*لكن يا عيني علينا احنة  على الاقل 12 ساعة برا البيت
الازدحامات والمواصلات والحر والبرد .... الخ برضو

يبقى احمدوا ربكم واشكروه  *



*

:ab4:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :t11::t11::t11::t11:
> *أنا هلغي لينك المنتدى دة من عندي
> قبل ما أفتح أقرا
> ماتقراش يااااض ... سيبك منها ما تقراااااااااش
> ...



*طب يعنى أكمل و لا بلاش ؟

:2:

:new4:
​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههه وصف رهيب انتى بتركزى اوى فى كل حاجة كده هههههه
> انتى صح انا كمان لاحظت كده بس انا مجربتش القاعدة الصغيرة دى حتى ولادى الكبار مكنتش بجيبها  بس هجرب يارب تنفع



*إن شاء الله ح تنفع 

و أهو جاى الصيف 

ح يبقى الموضوع أسهل 

:blush2:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام سول
> 
> على الاقل انتم جالسين في البيت
> اذا كانت (شتاء ) التدفئة موجودة وكل شوية قهوة او شاي باللبن او نسكافة .... الخ
> ...



*صدقنى مش كلنا 

أنا بأشتغل 
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههه وصف رهيب انتى بتركزى اوى فى كل حاجة كده هههههه
> انتى صح انا كمان لاحظت كده بس انا مجربتش القاعدة الصغيرة دى حتى ولادى الكبار مكنتش بجيبها  بس هجرب يارب تنفع


 على فكره انا جربت القاعده  و نفعت مع واحد و التانى كان متدايق انه رجله مش طايله و كان بيتعب انه يرتكز على ايده -- 
بس ممكن ساعتها تحطيلها حاجه تحت رجلها علشان رجلها تطول و متبقاش طايره 










فيه نوع بوتى كائنه تويلت صغير يعنى عالى شويه  و يقدر يقعد عليه و رجله تطول الارض  و كان الجزء الجوانى بشيله لوحده -- دا كان اخترااااع الحقيقه ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام سول
> 
> على الاقل انتم جالسين في البيت
> اذا كانت (شتاء ) التدفئة موجودة وكل شوية قهوة او شاي باللبن او نسكافة .... الخ
> ...


 و لما الست تبقى بتشتغل و فى نفس الوقت بتعمل كل دا--
 عينك هتبقى على مين هههههههههههههههههه
 الراجل بيطلع يشتغل يرجع سلطان فى البيت
 الست الى بتشتغل و عندها اطفال بتبقى بهدله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> على فكره انا جربت القاعده  و نفعت مع واحد و التانى كان متدايق انه رجله مش طايله و كان بيتعب انه يرتكز على ايده --
> بس ممكن ساعتها تحطيلها حاجه تحت رجلها علشان رجلها تطول و متبقاش طايره



*أيوة أنا كنت بأعمل كدة معاه برضو ​*:2:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2017)

انتى يا ايرو كان بيعملها و يقعد عليكى ههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد عديتى بمرحله انه يعملها  عليكى
 او باكثر دقه على وشك هههههههههههههههههه
انا فى الاول طبعا قبل ما ابقى محترفه و مستعده لاى هجوم و عندى طرق الدفاع ههههههههههههههه كذا مره لبست الموضوع كله فى وشى 






كان دايما بيبقى الوضع ذى الصوره كدا---
مجرد ما افتح البامبرز-- طبعا بيبقى فى قمه الفرح و هوب الاقى نافوره انفتحت عليا-- كتير كنت بعد ما اشطفهم و احط لهم الكريم و يدوب هبداء احط البامبرز الجديده دب نافوره فى وشى --- دا غير التقيله بئا الى لبستها فى وشى بردوا---
كان شىء مقرررفففف ههههههههههههههههههه
الاتنين كان عندهم امساك  فكنت بعمل لهم فتيله بزيت الزيتون-- مجرد ابداء... الاندفاع بيبقى قوى جدا و هوب تطير على وشى و على الحيطه ورايا هههههههههههههههه يععععع


بس دا طبعا فى الاول قبل ما الواحد يبقى متعلم


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى مش كلنا
> 
> أنا بأشتغل
> ​*




*دي بسيطة *





*لأن عندك ولد واحد - وصار كبير دلوئتي*


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و لما الست تبقى بتشتغل و فى نفس الوقت بتعمل كل دا--
> عينك هتبقى على مين هههههههههههههههههه
> الراجل بيطلع يشتغل يرجع سلطان فى البيت
> الست الى بتشتغل و عندها اطفال بتبقى بهدله



*بصراحة

على كدة -

 يبقى دي ست عظيمة جدا 
*
:flowers:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انتى يا ايرو كان بيعملها و يقعد عليكى ههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد عديتى بمرحله انه يعملها  عليكى
> او باكثر دقه على وشك هههههههههههههههههه



*لا الحمد لله ما حصلتش​*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *دي بسيطة *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أيوة طبعا الحمل أخف طبعا​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مايو 2017)

نستمتع ايه هو عارفين نستمتع بحاجه
نقول الولاد لما يكبروا هنرتاح من مشاكلهم 
ونعرف بقى نستمتع بجد لقينا نفسنا 
بتدخل فى مشاكل اصعب والعيال نفسهم
فاكرين نفسهم كبرو وبيفكروا صح 
انا عندى اولى ابتدائى وثانوى واعداديه
بجد اسهل حاجه اولى ابتدائى شخطه واحده
او حتى زغره بعينى خلاص ترجع لعقلها
الواحده اول ما تبقى ام انسى بقى


----------



## soul & life (9 مايو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *يا مدام سول
> 
> على الاقل انتم جالسين في البيت
> اذا كانت (شتاء ) التدفئة موجودة وكل شوية قهوة او شاي باللبن او نسكافة .... الخ
> ...



اولا هو فى كتير سيدات عاملات يعنى بينزلوا من البيت زى الرجاله بالضبط  وبيرجعوا ينضفوا وياكلوا  ويطبخوا ثانيا يعنى هو احنا طول النهار اعدين يا سيدى هو الاكل بيتعمل لوحده والبيت بيتنضف لوحده والعيال واكلين ومستحميين لوحدهم
والسوق بيتجاب لوحده  خد بالك صدقنى الست حتى لو كانت اعده بالبيت فهى
عليها حمل تقيل ومش هين بدليل انك لو جبت اب واعدته فى البيت يوم واحد بسبل مرض الام مثلا او ظرف طهتلاقيه يشق هدومه ويقول حقى برقبتى  
بالمصرى يعنى بيرفع راية التسليم ويقول مش عاوز اعمل ام تانى 
لانها كلها اعمال شاقة جدااا والست علشان لديها قدرات تحمل فاااائقة بتتحمل وتسكت وده اللى خلاكم انتم يا رجاله فاكرين ان الحكاية مفيش ابسط منها وان اللى بيتعمل فى البيت مع الولاد يوميا دا امر فى غاية البساطة


----------



## soul & life (9 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> نستمتع ايه هو عارفين نستمتع بحاجه
> نقول الولاد لما يكبروا هنرتاح من مشاكلهم
> ونعرف بقى نستمتع بجد لقينا نفسنا
> بتدخل فى مشاكل اصعب والعيال نفسهم
> ...



خدعوك فقالوا العيال لما تكبر التعب بيروح وتلاقى نفسك ارتاحتى
الحكاية مهياش جرى وراهم بالاكل وانك تلاعبيهم وتذاكرلهم الموضوع بيتطور وتلاقى نفسك اودام دماغ عاوزة هى اللى تفكر وتقرر وانتى وحظك بقال الدماغ دى نضيفة ولا جواها كركبة وبايظة وعاوزة تترمى فى الزباله
والجيل ده كله يا حبيبتى مضروب بالنار  وعنديين جدا سواء كانوا بنات او ولاد
عاوزين يعيشوا ويختاروا حياتهم بنفسهم وميهمش العواقب
ربنا يستر ويحميهم من كل شر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> والجيل ده كله يا حبيبتى مضروب بالنار  وعنديين جدا سواء كانوا بنات او ولاد
> عاوزين يعيشوا ويختاروا حياتهم بنفسهم وميهمش العواقب
> ربنا يستر ويحميهم من كل شر


 *[FONT=&quot]وهنا بقى المشكلة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الصغير نفسه يكبر علشان يطلع حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكبير نفسه يصغر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان طلع ومالاقاش حاجة 
[/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (9 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وهنا بقى المشكلة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الصغير نفسه يكبر علشان يطلع حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكبير نفسه يصغر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان طلع ومالاقاش حاجة
> [/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT]



يا سلام على الحكم
يا صباح الحكم 
هو الواحد بس بيبقا حاسس ان خبرتهم قليلة واختيارهم مش هيكون سليم مفيهاش حاجة لما يشاركونا  وانا مش بقول نتدخل فى كل حياتهم انا بقول كده فى القرارات المصيرية فقط اللى هى هتبقا مبنى عليها حاجات كتير 
واللى ممكن هما فى سنهم ده وبخبرتهم القليلة دى ميدركوش عواقبها هتكون ازاى لكن انا ضدد ان الاب والام يدخلوا فى  الامور البسيط لان لازم الولد او البنت يحس انه مسئول عن نفسه وله قرارهواحنا لو عملنا كده مش هيكون ليهم شخصيتهم وفى الاخر احنا اللى هنعانى برضو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> وفى الاخر احنا اللى هنعانى برضو


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى مخلف واحدة كل ما أقولها على حاجة تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب بتسأليني لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتختبري معلوماتي مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفسي ألاقي حاجة مش عارفاها ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمبارح راحت معايا الشهر العقاري ..أقولها أنتي مش مهم تيجي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة ) طاب لما أنتي عارفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصيحاني من الساعة 8 الصبح ليه وياللا يا بابي ياللا يا بابي ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا على فين يا زفتة ؟ ...مش مهم أنتي تروحي وأنا أدرى بمواعيدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة ) 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى مخلف واحدة كل ما أقولها على حاجة تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب بتسأليني لية ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بتختبري معلوماتي مثلاً ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]نفسي ألاقي حاجة مش عارفاها ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمبارح راحت معايا الشهر العقاري ..أقولها أنتي مش مهم تيجي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة ) طاب لما أنتي عارفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصيحاني من الساعة 8 الصبح ليه وياللا يا بابي ياللا يا بابي ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا على فين يا زفتة ؟ ...مش مهم أنتي تروحي وأنا أدرى بمواعيدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة )
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تتخيل ان هذا الجيل ممكن يقول مش عارف*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (9 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى مخلف واحدة كل ما أقولها على حاجة تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب بتسأليني لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتختبري معلوماتي مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفسي ألاقي حاجة مش عارفاها ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمبارح راحت معايا الشهر العقاري ..أقولها أنتي مش مهم تيجي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة ) طاب لما أنتي عارفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مصيحاني من الساعة 8 الصبح ليه وياللا يا بابي ياللا يا بابي ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا على فين يا زفتة ؟ ...مش مهم أنتي تروحي وأنا أدرى بمواعيدي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تقولي ( ما أنا عارفة )
> [/FONT]*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه   ربنا يخلى
هما دايما عارفين وفاهمين كل حاجة ومش عاوزين يعترفوا انهم محتاجين لنصيحة او مشورة  لانهم اصلا اصلا مش مقتنعين بدماغتنا هههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> خدعوك فقالوا العيال لما تكبر التعب بيروح وتلاقى نفسك ارتاحتى
> الحكاية مهياش جرى وراهم بالاكل وانك تلاعبيهم وتذاكرلهم الموضوع بيتطور وتلاقى نفسك اودام دماغ عاوزة هى اللى تفكر وتقرر وانتى وحظك بقال الدماغ دى نضيفة ولا جواها كركبة وبايظة وعاوزة تترمى فى الزباله
> والجيل ده كله يا حبيبتى مضروب بالنار  وعنديين جدا سواء كانوا بنات او ولاد
> عاوزين يعيشوا ويختاروا حياتهم بنفسهم وميهمش العواقب
> ربنا يستر ويحميهم من كل شر



حقيقى لكن بجد الولاد اصعب من البنات 
الولد يتأخر حتى ولا تليفون ولا رنه  يطمنك 
ولا فى فتره كده تغيير الصوت بيبقى مش عارفه
هو بيزعق ولا بيتكلم عادى اهو يجعر وخلاص 
ولا خفة الدم اللى بتطلع فجأه افيهات والش 
فى اى حاجه وكل حاجه وحتى البنت اتعدت منه 
ولا الكوره وفى الاخر ميعرفش ينام من الم  رجليه 
جيل صعب وبنقول تانى يمكن بعد فترة المراهقه نرتاح يمكن والله واعلم ld:


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حقيقى لكن بجد الولاد اصعب من البنات
> الولد يتأخر حتى ولا تليفون ولا رنه  يطمنك
> ولا فى فتره كده تغيير الصوت بيبقى مش عارفه
> هو بيزعق ولا بيتكلم عادى اهو يجعر وخلاص
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه نرتاح يعني ايه الكلمة دية
ده عشم إبليس في الجنة، آل نرتاح آل
شكلك طمعانة في الراحة - ابقى قابليني
وعلى فكرة الولد بتتشكل رجولته اللي بترتكز على استقلاليته
فلو مش اعطيتيه المساحة اللازمة مع توجيهات غير مباشرة وأحياناً مباشرة لكن دون إظهار شكل التحكم اللي بيفكر فيه من جهتك، هاتلاقيه تمرد بشكل مش هايعجبك خالص، بس دية طبيعة المراهقة والخروج منها، فالوضع حساس جداً والولد مش سهل يقتنع بسهولة رغم التسرع والمصايب اللي ممكن يتورط فيها أو يعملها لأن المراهقة اندفاع محتاج أنه يعرف يلجمه، فالموضوع حقيقي صعب ومحتاج دقة في التعامل مع الحذر والانتباه لأن لو دخلتي في إطار النصيحة مش هايسمع خالص، فالموضوع محتاج زكاء وابتكار علشان تغزو هذا الحصن المنيع اللي اسمه المراهقة.. ربنا يكون معاكي وفي عونك​​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مايو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه نرتاح يعني ايه الكلمة دية
> ده عشم إبليس في الجنة، آل نرتاح آل
> شكلك طمعانة في الراحة - ابقى قابليني
> وعلى فكرة الولد بتتشكل رجولته اللي بترتكز على استقلاليته
> فلو مش اعطيتيه المساحة اللازمة مع توجيهات غير مباشرة وأحياناً مباشرة لكن دون إظهار شكل التحكم اللي بيفكر فيه من جهتك، هاتلاقيه تمرد بشكل مش هايعجبك خالص، بس دية طبيعة المراهقة والخروج منها، فالوضع حساس جداً والولد مش سهل يقتنع بسهولة رغم التسرع والمصايب اللي ممكن يتورط فيها أو يعملها لأن المراهقة اندفاع محتاج أنه يعرف يلجمه، فالموضوع حقيقي صعب ومحتاج دقة في التعامل مع الحذر والانتباه لأن لو دخلتي في إطار النصيحة مش هايسمع خالص، فالموضوع محتاج زكاء وابتكار علشان تغزو هذا الحصن المنيع اللي اسمه المراهقة.. ربنا يكون معاكي وفي عونك​​


عندى امل ممكن ارتاح بعد الفتره  دى :vava:
لكن بجد يا استاذ ايمن البنت صاحبتى جدا
واسرارها معايا لكن الولد متعب وعندى ومش نافع لا شد ولا محايله ولا حاجه متأثر باصحابه جدا
ولا نافع نصايح مباشره او غير مباشره لو كان لها تأثير
ممكن يتأثر شويه وبعد كده انسى يرجع تانى 
لكن بصلى بجد ربنا يدينا حكمه لأن الناس بره البيت صعبه والواحد بيسمع بلاوى وربنا يحميهم


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2017)

لا انا بختلف معاكى يا ماريا  الولد ربايته اسهل من البنت بمرااااحل اسكتى الله يخليكى متقلبيش عليا المواجع
 ايه الفايدة لما البنت تبقا احيانا صاحبتك وتعمل اللى مقتنعة بيه وبس وتبقا دماغة ناشفة ومش اى راى يدخل راسها ؟
الولد  ربايته اوضح لانه  الولد  بتكون شخصيته عمليه وسهللة التعامل يعنى ثواب وعقاب  فبتقدرى عن طريق اى حافز تخليه يستوعب ايه الحاجات الصح اللى المفرووض يعملها وايه الغلط اللى هيخليكى تحريميه من لعب الكورة مثلا من خروجه مع اصحابه وهكذا  
لكن البنت عنديه مرات وحساسة مرات بصى البنات من الاخر محتاجين دراسات علشان تقدرى تحتويها ومش عارفة العيب عندى انا ولا ايه بس دى تجربتى وبتغاظ لما حد يقولى البنات دول ملايكة ولا واحده معاها ولاد ونفسها فى بنت على ايه يجوا يشوفوا  انا عندى الولد ممكن يسمع كلامى ويريحنىى عن البنت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> عندى امل ممكن ارتاح بعد الفتره  دى :vava:


 *[FONT=&quot]بعد فترة المراهقة .. الأمهات يتعاملن من الأبناء بأحترام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عكس الآباء بعد فترة المراهقة بيتحولوا إلي ( إبل بني سعد )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيطلقوهم فى الصحاري - ياكلوا ماياكلوش - يناموا ما يناموش - ..مش مهم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم أنهم تحت تصرف القبيلة أي وقت  .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني أحنا كمان بنستمتع بأبوبوهتنا .. بس مش بنستمتع أوي[/FONT]*​[/FONT]:new6:  


soul & life قال:


> لا عندى الولد ممكن يسمع كلامى ويريحنىى عن البنت


​*[FONT=&quot]لأن الولد بيحترم أمه ويجلها .. مهما كان عيل تلفان وبايظ و( دي حقيقة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تيجي سيرة الأم ... يطاطي راسه .. وطبعاً فيه أستثناءات... لكنها نوادر [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعد فترة المراهقة .. الأمهات يتعاملن من الأبناء بأحترام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عكس الآباء بعد فترة المراهقة بيتحولوا إلي ( إبل بني سعد )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيطلقوهم فى الصحاري - ياكلوا ماياكلوش - يناموا ما يناموش - ..مش مهم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم أنهم تحت تصرف القبيلة أي وقت  .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني أحنا كمان بنستمتع بأبوبوهتنا .. بس مش بنستمتع أوي[/FONT]*​[/FONT]:new6:
> ​*[FONT=&quot]لأن الولد بيحترم أمه ويجلها .. مهما كان عيل تلفان وبايظ و( دي حقيقة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تيجي سيرة الأم ... يطاطي راسه .. وطبعاً فيه أستثناءات... لكنها نوادر [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



صح انا بشوف كده مع ابنى هو مش المثالى واللى ملوش اخطاء  لا خالص ده ساعات بيجننى برضو وعليه برود اعصاب يجنن لكن بيجى لمرحلة معينة يلقينى تعبت او اتعصبت بحسه بيطاطى فعلا لانه بيحترم خوفى عليه وعصبيتى
البت سوسه وعنديه ممكن تسكت خالص وتبتدى تحسسك انها سمعت واقتنعت وبعدين تكتشف انها لبستك عمة وعملت اللى فى دماغها 
وبعدين كمان مستقر مش متردد و معندوش تفاهة البنات المراهقات يعنى مراهقة الولد تقدرى تتعاملى معاها وتحجميها انما البت خيالها واسع وبتشطح كده :smil12::smil12:

فى مشكلة بقا انا بعانى منها مع المفعوصة الصغننه الموبيلات تموت فى حاجة اسمها موبيل اليوم كله طول ماهى صاحية ماسكة الموبيل  ترن على الناس ممكن تدخل على اى صفحة على الصور الواتس  بتبهدل الدنيا وانا عارفة انه غلط عليها جدا لكن مضطرة اسيبها علشان اقدر اشوف اللى ورايا هى اكيد شايفة اخواتها وعاوزة تقلدهم ابتدت تسمع اغنية شكرا يا امى وبعدين كام اغنية كده على كام ترنيمة حاليا هى ادمان موبيل بنخبي منها الموبيلات علشان تتشحن 
لو حد عنده حل يفيدنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2017)

*حبو وايريني 
هلكتوني ضحك 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2017)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حبو وايريني
> هلكتوني ضحك
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



هههههههههههههه ايوه انا كمان ضحكت كتير مغامرات مضحكة ومقززة 
منورة حبيبتى عاش من شافك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايوه انا كمان ضحكت كتير مغامرات مضحكة ومقززة
> منورة حبيبتى عاش من شافك



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس مغامرات جميلة 
دا نورك يا نيفو 
انا موجودة اهو 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> لا انا بختلف معاكى يا ماريا  الولد ربايته اسهل من البنت بمرااااحل اسكتى الله يخليكى متقلبيش عليا المواجع
> ايه الفايدة لما البنت تبقا احيانا صاحبتك وتعمل اللى مقتنعة بيه وبس وتبقا دماغة ناشفة ومش اى راى يدخل راسها ؟
> الولد  ربايته اوضح لانه  الولد  بتكون شخصيته عمليه وسهللة التعامل يعنى ثواب وعقاب  فبتقدرى عن طريق اى حافز تخليه يستوعب ايه الحاجات الصح اللى المفرووض يعملها وايه الغلط اللى هيخليكى تحريميه من لعب الكورة مثلا من خروجه مع اصحابه وهكذا
> لكن البنت عنديه مرات وحساسة مرات بصى البنات من الاخر محتاجين دراسات علشان تقدرى تحتويها ومش عارفة العيب عندى انا ولا ايه بس دى تجربتى وبتغاظ لما حد يقولى البنات دول ملايكة ولا واحده معاها ولاد ونفسها فى بنت على ايه يجوا يشوفوا  انا عندى الولد ممكن يسمع كلامى ويريحنىى عن البنت




يبقى مش موضوع ولد او بنت يبقى البكرى السبب
علشان بنتعلم التربيه فيه هههههههههه

وبالنسبه لانونه هاتيلها تابلت من غير خط انا عامله كده ابنتى
و بتلعب عليه وبتتفرج على ترانيم وبتصور ترانيم والحان وبنزلها
على اليوتيوب
لكن متخلهاش تفضل عليه كتير لأنه بيجيب التوحد
ولد عندنا حصله مشكله بسبب الكرتون والعاب الموبايل


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعد فترة المراهقة .. الأمهات يتعاملن من الأبناء بأحترام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عكس الآباء بعد فترة المراهقة بيتحولوا إلي ( إبل بني سعد )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيطلقوهم فى الصحاري - ياكلوا ماياكلوش - يناموا ما يناموش - ..مش مهم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم أنهم تحت تصرف القبيلة أي وقت  .. *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني أحنا كمان بنستمتع بأبوبوهتنا .. بس مش بنستمتع أوي[/FONT]*​[/FONT]:new6:
> ​*[FONT=&quot]لأن الولد بيحترم أمه ويجلها .. مهما كان عيل تلفان وبايظ و( دي حقيقة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تيجي سيرة الأم ... يطاطي راسه .. وطبعاً فيه أستثناءات... لكنها نوادر [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



ربنا يطمنك يا استاذ عبود 
 لكن مشكلته مش الاحترام مشكلته مصلحته هو مش عارفها ولا مهتم بمستقبله
لسه انهارده هو فى امتحانات يا بنى ذاكر يقول
متخافيش انا اسد ادخل على. السؤال اقراه مفهمش حاجه اسيبه ابدا اجاوب طبعا انشالله الف
شئ مستفز  واجابات تعصب طيب بلاش تصاحب فلان مش برتاح له ولا كأنى بتكلم
بعد المراهقه بقى هيعقل ويفكر صح ولا ممكن يتمرد 
[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2017)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حبو وايريني
> هلكتوني ضحك
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*يارب دايما ​*:flowers:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2017)

*بعد إذن ماريا و سول و عبود 

مش مقتنعة بموضوع ولد أو بنت 

و لا بكرى و لا آخر العنقود 

كل عيل غير التانى سواء ولد أو بنت 

أنا مقتنعة إن كل عيل ليه طريقة فى التعامل 

ليا صاحبتى عندها ولدين 

الولد الكبير بيسمع الكلام و مش متعب 

الولد الصغير مطلع ميتين أبوها 

واحدة تانية عندها بنتين 

البنت الكبيرة : دماغها ناشفة و حواراتها كتيرة و غلاباوية لكن فى المذاكرة مووووووووس و عمرها ما جت لهم البيت بأى مشكلة من المدرسة

البنت الصغيرة : مطيعة لكن خيبة وقليلة الحيلة و كل شوية جاية بمشكلة من المدرسة و مش بتعرف تذاكر لوحدها 






أنا عندى ولد واحد 

ساعة تروح و ساعة تيجى 

ساعة يبقى ملاك :174xe: و ساعة يبقى شيطان :t37:

و هو طبعا لما بيبقى ملاك : أنا بأبقى قديسة :15_3_36[1]:

و لما بيبقى شيطان : أنا بأبقى عفريتة :01A0FF~139:

*​


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2017)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليهولك يا ايرينى 
هو طبعا لكل قاعدة شواذ  لكن انا بتكلم بوجه عام من اللى بشوفه واسمعه من الناس واللى بعانيه فى البيت صدقينى الولد محتاج شده وحزم  فى بعض الامور  واذا كان واد حنون  يبقا شوية حنية وحبة استيعاب على مناقشة سلسة علشان يفهم انك خايفة عليه وعلى مصلحته انما الارشانات البنات لا انسى  البنت حاليا بتبقا مطلعتش من البيضه وعاوزة تعمل فيها كبيرة وعاوزة تقلد ولما تكبر شوية بتبقى مش قادرة تسيطرى عليها وتقنعيها باى حاجة هى مش عاوزاها وبعدين انتى نفسك من جواكى خوفك على البنت بيكون مضاعف  لان البنت بطبعها طيبة وحنونة وعاطفيه وممكن ينضحك عليها بسهولة بيبقوا ارشانات على اهاليهم بس  فتلاقى  الام عاملة وكيل نيابة وكونان علشان  تقدر تعرف هى فى الامان او لا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> كل عيل غير التانى سواء ولد أو بنت *​


​ *[FONT=&quot]متفق معاكي أنه مش كل عيل زي التاني حتى لو كانوا أخوات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يا " أم الولة " أحنا بنتكلموا بشكل عام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقطة ضعف أي ولد هي أمه ... عكس البنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دي قاعدة عامة وليها شواذ طبعاً لكن بنسب ضعيفة جداً لا تُذكر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]في مرحلة المراهقة الولد يخاف من أبوه .. لكن مايخافش من أمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعملها حساب أي نعم .. لكن مايخافش منها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]البنت فى السن دهون بتبقى ( ند ) لأمها وهتلاقيها تعمل لأبوها ألف حساب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ماتخافش منه ..لأنها ممكن تضحك عليه بكلمتين حنينين وتاكل بعقله حلاوة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن أحساس خوفه عليها بيوصل لها أسرع وبتحس بيه فبتتعامل معاه مباشرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أمها مش هتعرف تعمل حركات ( بنت حوا ) عليها .. من هنا بتولع الدنيا بين البنت وامها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة بقى ... البنات كلهم كدة ... وعندي برضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشان كدة أنا فاهم "سول" بتتكلم عن أية  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2017)

أنا عمرى ما كنت الند مع الند من ماما  يعنى اعتبر بئا من الشواز 
و لازمنا غير زمن الجيل دا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2017)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حبو وايريني
> هلكتوني ضحك
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



يا رب دائماً بتضجكىً يا رورو


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2017)

هو انا دخلت غلط .؟:t9:
على العموم أنا كعازب فرحان فيكم كلكم:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2017)

يا نهار ابيض ند لصاحبتها لاخوها
لكن ند لمامتها يا نهار مش فايت
ده لو فعلا بيحصل تبقى حريقه فى البيت
لانهم هيتخانقوا على كل حاجه
انا بنتى 15 سنه لكن للامانه ملاك


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2017)

بايبل333 قال:


> هو انا دخلت غلط .؟:t9:
> على العموم أنا كعازب فرحان فيكم كلكم:t30::t30::t30:




ربنا يفرحنا فيك قريب
وتجرب بنفسك اللى بنتكلم فيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليهولك يا ايرينى
> هو طبعا لكل قاعدة شواذ  لكن انا بتكلم بوجه عام من اللى بشوفه واسمعه من الناس واللى بعانيه فى البيت صدقينى الولد محتاج شده وحزم  فى بعض الامور  واذا كان واد حنون  يبقا شوية حنية وحبة استيعاب على مناقشة سلسة علشان يفهم انك خايفة عليه وعلى مصلحته انما الارشانات البنات لا انسى  البنت حاليا بتبقا مطلعتش من البيضه وعاوزة تعمل فيها كبيرة وعاوزة تقلد ولما تكبر شوية بتبقى مش قادرة تسيطرى عليها وتقنعيها باى حاجة هى مش عاوزاها وبعدين انتى نفسك من جواكى خوفك على البنت بيكون مضاعف  لان البنت بطبعها طيبة وحنونة وعاطفيه وممكن ينضحك عليها بسهولة بيبقوا ارشانات على اهاليهم بس  فتلاقى  الام عاملة وكيل نيابة وكونان علشان  تقدر تعرف هى فى الامان او لا


*
أعتقد إن لسة إبنك صغير يا سول 

يمكن أد إبنى فى إعدادى 

ماريا : إبنها فى ثانوى 

أعتقد هنا الاختلاف 

أصبرى كدة سنتين تلاتة و تعالى كلمينا بأة عن الواد الل عندك :08:

و نشوف بأة : الواد و لا البنت 

بس برضوا مش مقتنعة بموضوع واد و لا بنت 

:new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]متفق معاكي أنه مش كل عيل زي التاني حتى لو كانوا أخوات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يا " أم الولة " أحنا بنتكلموا بشكل عام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقطة ضعف أي ولد هي أمه ... عكس البنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دي قاعدة عامة وليها شواذ طبعاً لكن بنسب ضعيفة جداً لا تُذكر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]في مرحلة المراهقة الولد يخاف من أبوه .. لكن مايخافش من أمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعملها حساب أي نعم .. لكن مايخافش منها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*لا مش كل البنات كدة 

دا عندك إنت و سول بس :new6:

آل كل البنات كدة آل 

أنا كنت كيوتة :2:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2017)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أنا عمرى ما كنت الند مع الند من ماما  يعنى اعتبر بئا من الشواز
> و لازمنا غير زمن الجيل دا


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ ياحوبو ...أنتي أستثناء الإستثناء *​​*:new6:*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش كل البنات كدة
> 
> دا عندك إنت و سول بس :new6:
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]كيووت ؟؟!!...إلا كيوت .. دة أنتي مافيش أكوت منك..إييهييه.. ودي تيجي ؟*​*:new6:*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا و"سول" بس اللي عندنا مجانين فى البيت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أنا مرحلة المراهقة عدت عليا خلاص .. ودخلت على مرحلة (إبل بني سعد)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة ياجماعة ... محدش يقلق من مرحلة المراهقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما أساس التربية موجود مع المراقبة والصبر وطولة البال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتعدي المرحلة .. وسواء بنت أو ولد هيضحكوا بعد كدة على المرحلة دي من حياتهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة بقى ..أنا وافقت على سفر البنت للعمل فى الإمارات ولوحدها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش شايف أي فرق ما بين ولد يسافر وبنت تسافر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمها  رافضة وعاملة منااااحة وفيه خناقات بينهم شغالة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] حتى كتابة هذه السطور[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مايو 2017)

يا استاذ عبود لما البنت بتتجوز بعيد 
بكام شارع عن مامتها بتعمل مناحه 
فمابالك بقى دى هتتغرب ولوحدها 
ودوله تانى خالص وطول ما هى مسافره
 مخ الام يفضل يودى ويجيب يبقى 
 المناحه دى ابسط حاجه تعملها
 البنت حنينه وقريبه لمامتها


----------



## soul & life (13 مايو 2017)

بايبل333 قال:


> هو انا دخلت غلط .؟:t9:
> على العموم أنا كعازب فرحان فيكم كلكم:t30::t30::t30:



يا بختك يا سيدى بحقد عليك انت وكل العذاب اللى بيدخلوا يتفرجوا على مأساتنا مع العيال  منورنا  خليك اسمع يمكن تستفاد علشان الاجيال دى محتاجة الواحد يطور من نفسه دايما ​


----------



## soul & life (13 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يا نهار ابيض ند لصاحبتها لاخوها
> لكن ند لمامتها يا نهار مش فايت
> ده لو فعلا بيحصل تبقى حريقه فى البيت
> لانهم هيتخانقوا على كل حاجه
> انا بنتى 15 سنه لكن للامانه ملاك



ربنا يخليهالك ويهديها  فى فعلا بنات هاديين جدا بيبقوا زى الملايكة مطعين وكيوت وتلاقى البنت دايما فى ضل امها  لكن عارفة النموذج ده من البنات يكاد يكون انقرض هههههه ده انا مبقتش الاحظ البنات اللى من النوعية دى خالص حاليا فى وسطنا 
الاغلب يا جماعةة بنتكلم عن الاغلب كمان انا بصراحة شايفة حكاية تبقا ند لمامتها دى مش مستوعباها هى ممكن تبقا عندية  يعنى متسمعش النصيحه الراى متخدش بيه لكن مش لدرجة انها تتخانق مع مامتها على اى حاجة بيكون فى اسباب ودايما بترجع لاختلاف الثقافات والقناعات هى عاوزة تحرر وعاوزة تاخد قرراتها ببساطة جدا وشايفة ان الدنيا سلسة ومش محتاجة اى تعقيد او تحفظ 
وانا شايفة ان المصايب كترة والناس مبقتش زى زمان وفى كل خطوة بنخطيها لازم تكون عينا فى وسط راسنا ونحط للناس الف اعتبار  ويبقا فى كده مرحلة للتريس والتفكير قبل منعمل اى حاجة هما معندهومش كده خالص مفيش وقت للتفكير والبنت دايما طموحاتها وتطلعاتها بتشطح لو مكنتيش عارفة تحجميها ممكن تيجى مرة وتلاقيها بتلم شنطتها على فين يا ماما على كوريا مثلا :vava:
مجانين متفهميش هما ازاى كده
انتى بتقولى الواحده لو اتجوزت بعيد عن مامتها بيحصل وبيحصل فما بالك بقا بلى لسه مكملتش 19 سنة وعاوزة تطلع كوريا تشتغل هههههههههه
دى طموحتها وبتتعلم كورى علشان لما تخلص دراستها تسافر :act31:


----------



## soul & life (13 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآ ياحوبو ...أنتي أستثناء الإستثناء *​​*:new6:*​
> *[FONT=&quot]كيووت ؟؟!!...إلا كيوت .. دة أنتي مافيش أكوت منك..إييهييه.. ودي تيجي ؟*​*:new6:*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا و"سول" بس اللي عندنا مجانين فى البيت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أنا مرحلة المراهقة عدت عليا خلاص .. ودخلت على مرحلة (إبل بني سعد)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة ياجماعة ... محدش يقلق من مرحلة المراهقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما أساس التربية موجود مع المراقبة والصبر وطولة البال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتعدي المرحلة .. وسواء بنت أو ولد هيضحكوا بعد كدة على المرحلة دي من حياتهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



اخ يانى يا مصيبتك السوده يا فتكات انا كنت بفتكر ان البت بتتكلم كده شوية وهتنسى وانها طالعة عبيطة وبكرة تعقل لكن طالما بنتك وصلت للمرحلة دى ومكمله بنفس الطريقة يبقا هى كمان هتكمل كده وهيجى يوم والاقيها لمت الشنطة ومسافرة كوريا :close_tem

اهو شوفوا بقا يعنى نفس البيت ونفس التربية والبت هى اللى عاوزة تسافر مش الولد ودى من اهم قرراتها المستقبليه السفر وفين ؟ كوريا الشماليه حضرتك
معرفش ليه وازاى بس اكيد هى تعرف وعندها اسبابها
وده اللى انا بقصده البنت ان مكنتش كيوت وملاك وطيبة زى بنت ماريا ودول مبقوش موجودين حاليا او بتكون مجنونة وشعنونة زى بنتى وفى لسانها عشرة متعرفيش تاخدى معاها حق ولا باطل وتتفاجىء من تطلعتها لبكرة ورسماله ازاى
بصراحة ربنا يكون فى عونك يا مستر عبود قرار جرىء اوى انك تسيبها تسافر لوحدها لكن عموما يعنى سواء هى او اخوها لو حب يسافر القلق والخوف هيكونوا موجودين لكن انا بحس ان البنت دايما محتاجة اننا نحوط عليها اكتر ونقلق عليها اكتر معرفش ده صح او غلط بس انا لو مكانك وهبقا قريب ان شاء الله مش عارفة ممكن اعمل ايه ربنا يكون معاها ويكون فى عون امها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يا استاذ عبود لما البنت بتتجوز بعيد
> بكام شارع عن مامتها بتعمل مناحه
> فمابالك بقى دى هتتغرب ولوحدها
> ودوله تانى خالص وطول ما هى مسافره
> ...





soul & life قال:


> بصراحة ربنا يكون فى عونك يا مستر عبود قرار جرىء اوى انك تسيبها تسافر لوحدها لكن عموما يعنى سواء هى او اخوها لو حب يسافر القلق والخوف هيكونوا موجودين لكن انا بحس ان البنت دايما محتاجة اننا نحوط عليها اكتر ونقلق عليها اكتر معرفش ده صح او غلط بس انا لو مكانك وهبقا قريب ان شاء الله مش عارفة ممكن اعمل ايه ربنا يكون معاها ويكون فى عون امها



*
رأيى قراره صح 

حرام إحنا كآباء و أمهات نقف فى طريق مستقبل عيالنا 

عيالنا مش ملكنا 

إحنا أخدنا البذرة من ربنا 

نروى البذرة و نهيأ الجو المناسب عشان البذرة تبقى زرعة جميلة تزهر و تطلع محصول 

لما الزرعة ديه تبقى شجرة كبيرة (كاملة السن و الأخلاق)

خلاص بأة دورنا بيقف عند النصح و الإرشاد 

مش ح نفضل نقول إحنا زرعنا و لازم نجنى (لنفسنا)

كدة تبقى أنانية 

إحنا المحصول الوحيد بالنسبة لينا إننا نشوفهم ناجحين فى حياتهم 

_______________

برافو عليك يا عبود 

أحييك 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> فمابالك بقى دى هتتغرب ولوحدها
> ودوله تانى خالص وطول ما هى مسافره
> مخ الام يفضل يودى ويجيب يبقى
> المناحه دى ابسط حاجه تعملها
> البنت حنينه وقريبه لمامتها





soul & life قال:


> وهبقا قريب ان شاء الله مش عارفة ممكن اعمل ايه ربنا يكون معاها ويكون فى عون امها


 *[FONT=&quot]واحدة جالها عقد عمل فى شركة مالتي ناشيونال وفى دبي *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولها لأ أزاي ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه زميلاتها واصحابها سبقوها من سنة وأحنا لينا معارف وأصدقاء هناك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني مش لوحدها أوي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أستشرت أصحابي وقرايبي اللى أثق في آرائهم .. كلهم قالولي خليها تتوكل على الله وكلهم شجعوها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمها عايزاها جنب منها وبلا مُبرر ... تبقى جنبها وخلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية نفكر فى نفسنا وبس .. دي أنانية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لكوريا الشمالية الجنوبية الغربية العُظمى .. ماتقلقيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن لازمن باباها يوافق على سفرها ..ورسمي كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ماتطلعش من المطار أصلاً 
[/FONT]*​​*بس بصراحة مش فاهم ..أشمعنى كوريا يعني ؟!:t33:
*​​*[FONT=&quot]هي الناس تقول أوروبا ..كندا .. أستراليا ..أمريكا .. كدة يعني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن دي أول مرة أسمع فيها حد عايز يطلع كوريا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشمالية كمان [/FONT]*​:new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2017)

ياسول لما بنتك تكبر وجالها شغل بره خليها تسافر....مش هيحصلها حاجة صدقيني....صدقيني هي في أمان بره مصر عن مصر....إنتي شايفة وسامعه اللي بيحصل من تحرش وخطف وقرف حتي الأطفال اللي بيرضعو مسلموش من قرفهم....علي الأقل لو راحت بلد محترمة اقل شئ هتمشي في الشارع من غير ما حد يتحرش بيها....بس كوريا الشمالية اشمعنا؟ هي متعرفش كوريا الشمالية بيحصل فيها ايه؟ :fun_oops: خليها في الجنوبية طيب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2017)

*جاءت لى منحة دراسية (دراسات عليا) فى أمريكا و أنا عمرى 26 سنة 

أبوية قال لى روحى 

أمى جالها أزمة قلبية 

لا روحت و لا جيت (عشان خفت عليها و خفت أكون أنا سبب فى موتها)

ندمت أشد الندم 

زمايلى الل راحوا : خلصوا ماجستير و دكتوراه و بيشتغلوا هناك و مرتباتهم على مستوى 

و أنا قعدت جنب أمى 

6 سنين ماجستير

و أدينى ح أكمل 5 سنين فى الدكتوراه كمان 3 شهور و ح أبدأ فى السنة السادسة 

و العيب مش عيبى 

عيب المشرفين 

الل عملته أمى معايا مش ح أعمله أنا مع إبنى (إن عشنا و كان لنا عمر) 

بس يارب يجى له فرصة حلوة :94:

​*


----------



## soul & life (14 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحدة جالها عقد عمل فى شركة مالتي ناشيونال وفى دبي *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولها لأ أزاي ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه زميلاتها واصحابها سبقوها من سنة وأحنا لينا معارف وأصدقاء هناك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني مش لوحدها أوي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أستشرت أصحابي وقرايبي اللى أثق في آرائهم .. كلهم قالولي خليها تتوكل على الله وكلهم شجعوها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمها عايزاها جنب منها وبلا مُبرر ... تبقى جنبها وخلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية نفكر فى نفسنا وبس .. دي أنانية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لكوريا الشمالية الجنوبية الغربية العُظمى .. ماتقلقيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن لازمن باباها يوافق على سفرها ..ورسمي كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ماتطلعش من المطار أصلاً
> [/FONT]*
> ...



ربنا يوفقها يارب .. لا طبعا معاك حق توافق اذا كانت فرصة ليها انها تحقق طموحتها وتعيش بشكل احسن فمفيش مانع انها تسافر طالما السفر مدروس وكل حاجة متخطط لها مش تسافر بدون ترتيب وانا عمرى مهكون عائق فى طريق نجاحهم سواء هى او اخوها يعنى اللى اعدوا فى البلد دى اخدوا ايه ما احنا عايشين عيشة غير ادمية وعلى امل الوضع يتحسن وبنحلم بكده لينا سنين ومبيتحسنش الفكرة بس انه انا لازم اكون مطمنة والوضع اودامى واضح هتنزل فين وتشتغل ايه وتسكن فين ومع مين 
فى حالة بنتك انت كده مطمن وتملم ربنا معاها ويحافظ عليها 
علفكرة هى كوريا الجنوبية مش الشمالية انا اللى اتلغبط ههههه هى صلحتلى


----------



## soul & life (14 مايو 2017)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسول لما بنتك تكبر وجالها شغل بره خليها تسافر....مش هيحصلها حاجة صدقيني....صدقيني هي في أمان بره مصر عن مصر....إنتي شايفة وسامعه اللي بيحصل من تحرش وخطف وقرف حتي الأطفال اللي بيرضعو مسلموش من قرفهم....علي الأقل لو راحت بلد محترمة اقل شئ هتمشي في الشارع من غير ما حد يتحرش بيها....بس كوريا الشمالية اشمعنا؟ هي متعرفش كوريا الشمالية بيحصل فيها ايه؟ :fun_oops: خليها في الجنوبية طيب



انتى صح معاكى كل الحق لكن انتى قولتى اهو لو جالها شغل لكن مينفعش اوافق انها تسافر بلد غريبة ومش نازلة على شغل او حتى مكان سكن ولا معاها اى حد من اصدقاءها او ناس نعرفهم
اللى بيحصل فى مصر الايام دى شنيع وفاق الحدلكن هنقول ايه ربنا يرحمنا وصدقينى انا اكتر من نص عيتى هاجروا برة استراليا وامريكا وكندا مفضلش كتير 
هى فعلا بتقول عاوزة كوريا الجنوبية مش الشمالية بس انا اللى اختلط عليا الامر من كتر ما انا حساه عبط مش مركزة اوى هى جنوبية ولا شمالية ههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 مايو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جاءت لى منحة دراسية (دراسات عليا) فى أمريكا و أنا عمرى 26 سنة
> 
> أبوية قال لى روحى
> 
> ...



ربنا يعيينك ويعوضك فى ابنك وتشوفى فيه اللى كان نفسك تحققيه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ربنا يوفقها يارب .. لا طبعا معاك حق توافق اذا كانت فرصة ليها انها تحقق طموحتها وتعيش بشكل احسن فمفيش مانع انها تسافر طالما السفر مدروس وكل حاجة متخطط لها مش تسافر بدون ترتيب وانا عمرى مهكون عائق فى طريق نجاحهم سواء هى او اخوها يعنى اللى اعدوا فى البلد دى اخدوا ايه ما احنا عايشين عيشة غير ادمية وعلى امل الوضع يتحسن وبنحلم بكده لينا سنين ومبيتحسنش


 *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً قعدت معاها – ودرسنا مع بعض الوضع -  وجالي كوبي من العقد واضح فيه كل حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سكن - راتب – بدلات – تذاكر طيران – نظام الإقامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل شئ كتبوه فى عرض العمل تم فى المواعيد اللي حددوها باليوم والساعة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعامل الشركة مع موظفينها كان برُقي - للأسف الشديد - نفتقده كتير أوي أوي فى مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]معرفش إن كان فيه فرص عمل فى "كوريا" مُشابهة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتقد أنه بالنسبة لبنتك لسة بدري أوي على النقاش فى الكلام دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومتهيألي أنها مجرد أحلام شباب مشروعة .. ووارد جداً تغير رأيها أو تحول الدفة على بلد تانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أعطيها الثقة وطمنيها أن أي فرصة عمل جيدة لا مانع أبداً من السفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جاءت لى منحة دراسية (دراسات عليا) فى أمريكا و أنا عمرى 26 سنة
> 
> أبوية قال لى روحى
> 
> ...


*​* *[FONT=&quot]مامتك حرمت الشعب الأمريكاني من عبقرية هندسية فذة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتشفت نقطة الإرتكاز فى البي بي[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مايو 2017)

بقى امها تخاف على بنتها من دبي 
طيب اذا اهلي انا ماخافوش عليا من لندن 
بجد كويس سبتها تسافر
وتشوف شغلها ومتخافش عليها خالص من دبي
القانون على المواطن قبل الوافد ولكل مجتهد
نصيب فيها ياهلا وغلا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مايو 2017)

وعلى فكره الامن والامان في دبي اعلى من دول اوربيه حتى محدش حيقولها كلمتين تزعلها او يسمعها الفاظ
ويحاول يستغلها


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> انتى صح معاكى كل الحق لكن انتى قولتى اهو لو جالها شغل لكن مينفعش اوافق انها تسافر بلد غريبة ومش نازلة على شغل او حتى مكان سكن ولا معاها اى حد من اصدقاءها او ناس نعرفهم
> اللى بيحصل فى مصر الايام دى شنيع وفاق الحدلكن هنقول ايه ربنا يرحمنا وصدقينى انا اكتر من نص عيتى هاجروا برة استراليا وامريكا وكندا مفضلش كتير
> هى فعلا بتقول عاوزة كوريا الجنوبية مش الشمالية بس انا اللى اختلط عليا الامر من كتر ما انا حساه عبط مش مركزة اوى هى جنوبية ولا شمالية ههههه



حتي لو مكانش فيه عقد عمل واضح لو هي معاها شهاده وهينفع تشتغل بيها بره وشهادتها مطلوبة خليها تسافر بردو....صدقيني هتبقي مطمنة عليها اكتر....ومستمعيش الكلام الخايب بتاع اللي بيسافر بره ده بيضيع وأخلاقه بتبوظ وبيشرب مخدرات....اللي اخلاقه بايظه أصلا مش بيبقا مستني لا بره ولا جوه هو بيبقا فاسد من البداية وبس كان مستني الفرصة....والبنت بالذات لان الناس كلها بتبقا مستنيه فشلها لما بيجيلها فرصة انها تنجح بتمسك فيها بآيديها وأسنانها وتثبت نفسها اكتر من الولد....بنتك عندها طموح شجعيه ونميه...وخليها تحلم اكتر....وحببيها في فكرة الشغل والعمل سواء بره مصر او جوه مصر....متخليهاش بس كل تفكيرها انها تتجوز وتخلف وخلاص ده مش غلط...بس هي واضح عندها طموح عملي حرام يتقتل جواها...انا شايفة ان بنتك ذكية وعندها طموح وأحلام وشخصيتها قوية وديه ميزات مش عيوب...وصدقيني لو علي كوريا الجنوبية ديه تبقا حاجة ممتازة ناس مؤدبين وذوق وامان وبلد في تقدم مستمر ....ياريتها تروح كوريا الجنوبية فعلا


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 مايو 2017)

لو فعلا فى عقد عمل او بعثه للتعليم 
يبقى المفروض مش نقف فى طريقهم 
واعرف بنات كتير نجحوا بره مصر
سافروا امريكا وانجلترا ومن الصعيد
طبيعى الام تضايق الاول لكن بعد
كده لما هتشوف نجاح بنتها هتفرح
و حقيقى فى امان بره على بناتنا اكتر بكتير من جو مصر ومامتك معذوره يا ايرو كان ممكن تنسى نفسك هناك ومترجعيش تانى 
ولو فعلا بنتك يا سول عايزه تسافر خليها تفدم فى البعثات اللى تبع وزارة التعليم او الجامعات
و ممكن بعد الثانويه تسافر سكن وتعليم 
وهيكون قدامها هدف محدد
انا من ساعة ما عرفت ان الثانويه العامه بقيت تلات سنين وانا قولت لبنتى قدمى على بعثه وسافرى احسن بلاش حرقة دم يعنى بدل ما يرهقنى سنه
هيرهقنى تلات سنين ورا بعض لاااا وتالته اعدادى
يبقى اربع سنين شهادات  يبقى السفر احسن مليون مره بدل ما احنا فيران تجارب للوزره الفشله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مايو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مامتك حرمت الشعب الأمريكاني من عبقرية هندسية فذة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتشفت نقطة الإرتكاز فى البي بي[/FONT]*​
> :new6::new6::new6:​


*
هى أمريكا بث الل اتحرمت ؟؟

دا العالم كله :hlp:

و بعدين ما الأزهر منح شهادة الدكتوراه للشيخ ف . س. لقياس مدة الغازات الحميدة (الضرطة)

الضرطة : هي غازات حميدة إلا إن إستمرت أكثر من 4 ثواني وكان صوتها أعلى من 30  ديسبل

رسالة دكتوراه


مستخصر فيا نقطة الارتكاز فى الـ ...خة ؟

إخث عليك 

:smil12:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مايو 2017)

كنت عايزه اقول حاجه مش كل العيال برضو يصلحو للسفر خالص ولو كانو اخوه حتى ومتربين مع بعض
الابن اللي عارف مصلحته والهدف من سفره يسافر
التاني اللي لسه يعاني من طفوله متاخره واوراقه
ملخبطه ومش عارف هو عايز ايه اولا ده يعقد جنبك
احسن بكتير  يمكن بعد كده يعقل وبتوجيهانك وزنك عليه انما لو سافر خلاص انسوه وقولو فرقنا القدر


----------



## soul & life (16 مايو 2017)

نصايحكم هايلة وبجد انا استفدت كتير من كلامكم وشجعتونى ازاى اواجه بكره وانتظره بشجاعة هههه
سمعتوا عن اخر قررات وزير التربية والتعليم؟
من وجهة نظركم الوضع فى تحسن ولا الحكاية هتسوء  ناس كتير بتقول زى ماريا يعنى تركيزى فى سنة واحده احسن مركز فى تلاته والاوضاع الاقتصادية منيلة دى الناس بتعمل جمعيات وتحوش علشان سنة الثانوية ودروسها ومصاريفها طيب مين بقا هيقدر يصد على 3 سنين؟! .
كمان الغاء مكتب التنسيق ووضع امتحان قدرات للكليات قبل الالتحاق بيها؟!!


----------



## أَمَة (17 مايو 2017)

الموضوع كبر جدا و قرأت بدايته و لكن لم يكن لدي الوقت للمشاركة. ألمعذرة أني لم أقرأ كل المشاركات. سأرد بشكل عام عن التمتع بالأمومة و الأبوة أيضا لأني لا افرق بينهما.

يمر الأبوان في ثلاث مراحل من الاستمتاع بالأولاد. 
الأولى: يوم يعلما عن الحمل و يوم ولادة الطفل و أسابيع التبريك التي تلي.
الثانية: عندما يبدأ الطفل يتعرف على الوالدين و يبتسم لهما، و يضحك، و يبدأ بالكلام، و غيرها من الحركات الجميلة. عندما يكبر و يذهب الى المدرسة لأول مرة،  و في كل مرحلة دراسية فرحة للوالدين، الى أن يتخرجوا نهائيا -بغض النظر في أي مرحلة لأن لكل عائلة ظروفها- و يبدأون العمل.
المرحلة الثالثة هي المتعة في رؤية ثمر تعب الوالدين في نجاح أولادهما و في أخلاقهم الحميدة، مثل متعة الفلاح في موسم الحصاد.

ما يتخلل تلك المراحل هو تضحية مستمرة و نكران الذات من قبل الوالدين من أجل أبنائهم. و من يظن من العزاب أن الامومة و الأبوة هي رحلة ترفيهية الأفضل له أن يفكر مليا قبل أن يتزوج.


----------



## soul & life (17 مايو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> الموضوع كبر جدا و قرأت بدايته و لكن لم يكن لدي الوقت للمشاركة. ألمعذرة أني لم أقرأ كل المشاركات. سأرد بشكل عام عن التمتع بالأمومة و الأبوة أيضا لأني لا افرق بينهما.
> 
> يمر الأبوان في ثلاث مراحل من الاستمتاع بالأولاد.
> الأولى: يوم يعلما عن الحمل و يوم ولادة الطفل و أسابيع التبريك التي تلي.
> ...



صحيح كلامك يا ماما وده احيانا بيكون سبب رئيسى فى فشل معظم زيجات الشباب
مسئوليه كبيرة اكبر مما يتصوروا فبالتلى بيلاقوا نفسهم غرقانين فى كم كبير من المسئوليات  تربية ورعاية وبيت واسرة  سواء الشاب او الفتاة لازم ياهلوا نفسهم ويقروا كتير عن الابوه والامومة ومسئولياتهم تجاه ولادهم وازاى يقدروا يكونوا اسرة سعيده وناجحه


----------



## soul & life (17 مايو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كنت عايزه اقول حاجه مش كل العيال برضو يصلحو للسفر خالص ولو كانو اخوه حتى ومتربين مع بعض
> الابن اللي عارف مصلحته والهدف من سفره يسافر
> التاني اللي لسه يعاني من طفوله متاخره واوراقه
> ملخبطه ومش عارف هو عايز ايه اولا ده يعقد جنبك
> احسن بكتير  يمكن بعد كده يعقل وبتوجيهانك وزنك عليه انما لو سافر خلاص انسوه وقولو فرقنا القدر



صحيح  رايك مضبوط فى ولاد عارفين هدفهم ومتجهين نحوه  فى ولاد تانية بيكونوا متعبين مبيبقوش عارفين هما عاوزين ايه ودا بيتعب الاهل و بيكون سبب فى ضياعهم   شكرا هيفا  نورتى


----------

